# evolution or creation



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

i guess creation...but i dont think god created humans i think he created the apes that evolved to humans...he knew that they would evolve into a greater species... Actually i dont know where i stand, i am a regular church goeer and belive in god but it is so hard to belive..


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

I believe in a domino effect. Nothing here was created but merely invisioned as a result of the rules which govern the universe. I dont believe that any god today or any day makes anything happen although the universe was created by a single dream so powerful that it could contain the details of the earth. This theory fits evolution, but makes religious compromise. We cannot deny science.


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

I belive in Creation. many aspects of life and physics are too great to simply just be coincidence or that it just happened


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

do u all belive in god?


----------



## jabster (Jan 18, 2003)

a little of both? All I know is during my time in college, 2 of the fundamental rules of evolution were as follows (not in any specific order):

1. Evolution must be so because life can NOT spontaneously exist.

2. Evolution began when life DID spontaneously come into existence (in short form)









There are a lot of holes (BIG ones) in this hypothesis,er....theory







I could not see any other thought, or research in this world being called a true theory with so many glaring inconsistencies. But, parts of it do make sense, and a few small details have been proven......on a VERY small scale. Mopre like adaptation then full blown evolution, though.

PS: in undergrad I had degrees in biology, chemistry, psychology and religion. Hell of a conflicting combo, eh?







Still, definitely more of a hard science guy, though. And, I still can't fully buy the hypothesis of evolution.


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

yup i belive in god


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

Evolution for sure. I believe in God but not that adam and eve stuff. No way.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

I believe in Creation for a lot of reasons one being because I know I didnt come from no ape.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Evolution.....


----------



## Forked_Tongue (Feb 20, 2003)

i belive there was a man named punchus pilot

i belive he killed jesus christ

i dont belive he was then resurected

if this holds true then there was a man named "god" but he is not the supreme being

i belive we evolved simply becasue there cannot be a all might being called "god"

GOD is a figment of our imagineation when we are having hard times and wish there was something more to look forward to like heaven


----------



## caazi (Jul 28, 2003)

Evolution, and nope, don't believe in god.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> garybusey Posted on Aug 8 2003, 08:18 PM
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Evolution for sure. I believe in God but not that adam and eve stuff. No way.


 So excluding the names, you believe you became a being via Asexualism? You'd better talk to your biological parents.

My question to the biblical view is; did Adam and/or Eve have a belly button?


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

Well put, I should add though that although it is obvious that life on earth has evolved over over billions of years, try explaining the big bang and the creation of the universe... that is where my search for an answer begins. I believe the bible was only used as a way of scaring primitive society in to obedience with the law. Sure its all based on actuall occurances and plenty of them can be proven, just like that great historical fiction book johnny trumain... You know why we dont have locust plagues, and parting oceans anymore? becuase that was all exagerated hopla


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> BDKing57 Posted on Aug 8 2003, 09:39 PM ....I believe the bible was only used as a way of scaring primitive society in to obedience with the law.


There is merit and precedent for what you are stating via Exodus if I remember the Ten Commandments the movie.











> Sure its all based on actuall occurances and plenty of them can be proven, just like that great historical fiction book johnny trumain... You know why we dont have locust plagues, and parting oceans anymore? becuase that was all exagerated


 Actually you err. Science (archaeology) is indeed finding such occurances. The translation of the bible is being reviewed and some noted errors found. So don't be to quick to dismiss it all.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

creation all the way.but some evolution in the mix..


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

I wouldnt dismiss it all, alot of stuff in the bible probably did happen... but it comes down to how it was presented.. which most realistically was a tool for keeping the people well behaved. It was the perfect political tool, which was exploited much further by the catholic church in the years to come.


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> I believe in Creation for a lot of reasons one being because I know I didnt come from no ape.


 no u dont know u dont want to think u did but u very well may have evoloution at least can be proved what u got? a bible written by man where the stuff in there cant even be proved surrre noahs ark happnened? i doubt it surrrre moses parted the red sea but i can show u how people evolved

toffee-1
karen-0

your serve..


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

evolution all the way


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

evolution and no god


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

thoroughbred said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > I believe in Creation for a lot of reasons one being because I know I didnt come from no ape.
> ...


 don't even bother trying to argue, its a waste of time for people who's minds are _that[i/] closed, bro







_


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> evolution and no god


 Even better than my first post


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Judazzz Posted on Aug 8 2003, 11:24 PM
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> QUOTE (piranha45 @ Aug 9 2003, 12:00 AM)
> evolution and no god
> ...


I would'nt go to far with that. We don't really know for certain how much outside intervention has taken place. Anybody see Hanger 18?


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

i think evolution is how we came about. did GOD create man, or man create GOD?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

hastatus said:


> > Judazzz Posted on Aug 8 2003, 11:24 PM
> > --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> > QUOTE (piranha45 @ Aug 9 2003, 12:00 AM)
> > evolution and no god
> ...


 I've see it, but is looked more like Disney Land than a something serious









Seriously tho, I am not religious (and academically trained, so don't buy anything unless it's empirically/scientifically proven), so that makes this issue a pretty easy choice for me (not that I'm looking down on people that have different opinions







)


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> thoroughbred said:
> 
> 
> > Ms_Nattereri said:
> ...


_
Dont talk about me being closed minded to evolution...because your just the same about religion. You want to use how there is all this proof that science has. Well heres an example where scientist cant figure out the answer yet the answer is right in the Bible. Scientist when calculating the number of days the Earth has been around came up a day short...well in the Bible it explains it._


----------



## Jonas (Mar 14, 2003)

I believe in god, but not the omniscient, benevolent, all knowing being that so many others are suckered into (as it were ? it's your choice?)

but evolution is the way for me.

Only the strong survive.

male lions that come into a pride will try to kill off cubs that are not their own so that their seed may prevail over anyone elses. Makes sense for the long term.

Specialization by adaptation. A perfect example of this is the great dental work on the fish many of us have in our tanks and adore so well.


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

Evolution. Religion I think was just used to explain the unexplainable. Now there is just too much science to believe otherwise.


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> piranha45 said:
> 
> 
> > thoroughbred said:
> ...


_
u damned right im closed minded about it when there NO PROOF!!!!!!!!!!!! its that simple ur looking at 1 scientific thing and they came up 1 day short ok they were off 1 day big deal i can show u evolution million of yrs of fossils dated back showing a-z of how we came to be how can u argue with facts oh i get it u just cannot be evolved from a lesser species huh? omfg!!!! get over urself u can proe=ve jacvk sh*t but i can till u got facts ur wrong period and no one can tell me different cause im right im as open as the next mofo but ur just saying cause i believe it so what i dont give a rats ass what u believe show me proof if u can prove jesus,god,allah that buddah elephant thing whatever created life show me if not ur just talk i have proof and until proved otherwise its the truth the sky is blue i can see that 2+2 =4 i can see that u have nothing but what a book told u i have mathematicla proof that ................................MAKES SENSE!!!! faith is one thing facts is another stupidity and closemindedness is another u gotta be f*cking kidding me sheesh sorry but damnit use ur eyes and mind prove it damnit!!!!_


----------



## CKY (Apr 14, 2003)

I belive in god. He has created everything on earth and outside of earth.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Enjoy:

(A) Pan troglodytes, chimpanzee, modern 
(B) Australopithecus africanus, STS 5, 2.6 My 
© Australopithecus africanus, STS 71, 2.5 My 
(D) **** habilis, KNM-ER 1813, 1.9 My 
(E) **** habilis, OH24, 1.8 My 
(F) **** rudolfensis, KNM-ER 1470, 1.8 My 
(G) **** erectus, Dmanisi cranium D2700, 1.75 My 
(H) **** ergaster (early H. erectus), KNM-ER 3733, 1.75 My 
(I) **** heidelbergensis, "Rhodesia man," 300,000 - 125,000 y 
(J) **** sapiens neanderthalensis, La Ferrassie 1, 70,000 y 
(K) **** sapiens neanderthalensis, La Chappelle-aux-Saints, 60,000 y 
(L) **** sapiens neanderthalensis, Le Moustier, 45,000 y 
(M) **** sapiens sapiens, Cro-Magnon I, 30,000 y 
(N) **** sapiens sapiens, modern


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

god will prevail and condemn those to HELL







that do not believe


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

hastatus said:


> Enjoy:
> 
> (A) Pan troglodytes, chimpanzee, modern
> (B) Australopithecus africanus, STS 5, 2.6 My
> ...


 No argument here. 
How much more proof do you need?


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

there is your proof bro, your cousin is an ape.









There is honestly more logical sense to a theory about aliens traveling from a far off planet and making advancements in civilization thousands of years ago (they could easy fool the silly earthlings) to explain these so called holes which science cant fill yet. The only reason these holes are around is could no one has had the time to research them yet.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Heartless-Dealer said:


> god will prevail and condemn those to HELL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 thats not a very nice God then, is it? I sure wouldn't want to believe in such an asshole of a "god", thats for sure. Regular fuckin' Hitler.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

I belive that a higher power created man (maybe primitive man) and we have evolved to what we are today, but we where never monkeys.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

EDIT: Keep all racist remarks out of this thread.


----------



## soulfly (Aug 7, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> EDIT: For content not suited in this thread nor the Lounge


interesting theory


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

i like being a bastard on occasio--- most of the time


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> Heartless-Dealer said:
> 
> 
> > god will prevail and condemn those to HELL
> ...


 Now how can you even begin to compare God to Hitler?


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> piranha45 said:
> 
> 
> > Heartless-Dealer said:
> ...


 he condemns 3/4 of the earth's population, on nothng more than his personal whim. "so they dont wanna believe in me eh? f*ck em ill send the bastards to hell"


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

there is no hell. bad pl dont go to hell and good ppl dont goto heaven.
they just simply cease to exist when they die


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Markosaur said:


> there is no hell. bad pl dont go to hell and good ppl dont goto heaven.
> they just simply cease to exist when they die


see, some people can look past all the deceit, fear,wellwishes and other random bullshit, and simply accept things as they are


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> Markosaur said:
> 
> 
> > there is no hell. bad pl dont go to hell and good ppl dont goto heaven.
> ...


Are you saying that people who believe in Creation cant accept things for the way that they are? Thats a bunch of bull$#!t. Accepting things how they are is different from believing in certain things. One is a belief and one is the actual act of accepting the knowledge gained. If people want to believe there is a hell and a heaven, then so be it...its not hurting anyone. As for acceptance, religious people believe in a thing called a soul...so while their physical body may cease to exsist and be put 6 feet under, their soul will go else where. That proving my point that Creationist do accept things the way they are.


----------



## Shred Revolution (May 16, 2003)

Evolution is an undeniable fact of reality. Evolution is also an undeniable counter part to the origonal creation of the Universe and our planet. If evolution were not created by God, then Evolution is God and God is Evolution.

I know of 5 things that are certain in life :

1 there is a God
2 I am not him
3 I will die
4 there is an afterlife
5 I can play guitar


----------



## Shred Revolution (May 16, 2003)

Markosaur said:


> there is no hell. bad pl dont go to hell and good ppl dont goto heaven.
> they just simply cease to exist when they die


 saying it so doesnt make it so. Heaven is an actual place and does excist with a purpose. Its your reward for accepting Jesus Christ as your Lord and Saviour. Hell also excists but is not designed for human souls.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Shred Revolution said:


> If evolution were not created by God, then Evolution is God and God is Evolution.


 You lost me on that one


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Are you saying that people who believe in Creation cant accept things for the way that they are? Thats a bunch of bull$#!t. Accepting things how they are is different from believing in certain things. One is a belief and one is the actual act of accepting the knowledge gained. If people want to believe there is a hell and a heaven, then so be it...its not hurting anyone. As for acceptance, religious people believe in a thing called a soul...so while their physical body may cease to exsist and be put 6 feet under, their soul will go else where. That proving my point that Creationist do accept things the way they are.


You are nitpicking too much. Yes, if you are drinking lemonade right now, then you're obviously drinking lemonade right now!

My intended point was: There's no tangible reason for you, based on the knowledge gained from the real world, to acknowledge the existence of a higher being / existence after death/etc

on a side note, I am still waiting for a response to my "Your God Is Cruel" post. I'd like to know why a guy who has no problem with sending 6 billiion people into Eternal Torment due to one stringent technicality can be considered nice.


----------



## Shred Revolution (May 16, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Shred Revolution said:
> 
> 
> > If evolution were not created by God, then Evolution is God and God is Evolution.
> ...


 people on this thread have been saying that evolution is responsible for the earth and universe instead of God. If that is true. Then Evolution is God, and God is evolution. Jesus Christ could be a form of religions evolution created by mans ability to imagine himself as the creator. Even our thoughts could be the products of evolution. Just as language and communication abilities have evolved between societies and people, the same goes with thinking patterns adn reasoning abilities. We cant deny the fact that what we know to be true or think to be true is directly influenced and even manifested into our minds by what other people have told us. Even if God himself were to tell you that he excists face to face in his own words, and put his hand on your shoulder and said, I excist and you can believe in me as God. It would still be a belief. Because he told you, it would be a belief because you think it to be true. But how can you really know ?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> You are nitpicking too much. Yes, if you are drinking lemonade right now, then you're obviously drinking lemonade right now!
> 
> My intended point was: There's no tangible reason for you, based on the knowledge gained from the real world, to acknowledge the existence of a higher being / existence after death/etc


 Have you lived my life and experienced many of the things I have? NO! So therefore you cant say I dont have anything tangible. Ive gone through many different things in life, _in the real world_, for me to maintain my faith in God and his exsistance.


----------



## Shred Revolution (May 16, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> piranha45 said:
> 
> 
> > You are nitpicking too much. Yes, if you are drinking lemonade right now, then you're obviously drinking lemonade right now!
> ...


 I understand that. Life can be very hard.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> piranha45 said:
> 
> 
> > You are nitpicking too much. Yes, if you are drinking lemonade right now, then you're obviously drinking lemonade right now!
> ...


you must really be one of god's favorites I guess, he hasn't bothered to show me squat.

See what an unfair prick this guy is?


----------



## Shred Revolution (May 16, 2003)

The physical world is what you can see with your eyes. The Spiritual world is what you interact with in your heart and soul. This world is both physical and spiritual, both seen and unseen.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Shred Revolution said:


> The physical world is what you can see with your eyes. The Spiritual world is what you interact with in your heart and soul. This world is both physical and spiritual, both seen and unseen.


 so how many 'shrooms have you had today?


----------



## Shred Revolution (May 16, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > piranha45 said:
> ...


 P45 you have to learn to be empathetic towards other peoples feelings and to stop saying whatever is on your mind. I enjoy your sharp wit and uncanny sence of humour, but you have to learn to be more sensative when saracasm is inappropriate. Especially when your using it to disarm people of their standpoint.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Shred Revolution said:


> Even if God himself were to tell you that he excists face to face in his own words, and put his hand on your shoulder and said, I excist and you can believe in me as God. It would still be a belief. Because he told you, it would be a belief because you think it to be true. But how can you really know ?


 Well obviously if God can tell you face to face that he exsist...then its no longer a belief. You see him and hear him telling you. A belief is something that is thought to be true, but by seeing him and hearing him its all valid truth and no longer a belief.


----------



## Shred Revolution (May 16, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> Shred Revolution said:
> 
> 
> > The physical world is what you can see with your eyes. The Spiritual world is what you interact with in your heart and soul. This world is both physical and spiritual, both seen and unseen.
> ...


 I have a heart and soul, what more do you need to see the spiritual side of life ?


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Shred Revolution said:
> 
> 
> > Even if God himself were to tell you that he excists face to face in his own words, and put his hand on your shoulder and said, I excist and you can believe in me as God. It would still be a belief. Because he told you, it would be a belief because you think it to be true. But how can you really know ?
> ...


 you are assuming your brain and your senses are 100% infallible?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> he hasn't bothered to show me squat.


 I can only imagine why


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Shred Revolution said:


> piranha45 said:
> 
> 
> > Shred Revolution said:
> ...


 how much do souls cost? I've been meaning to get one, just haven't had the chance... Maybe you could hook me up?


----------



## Shred Revolution (May 16, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> Shred Revolution said:
> 
> 
> > piranha45 said:
> ...


 they are cheap. All you have to do is tell yourself that you have a soul. and at that moment if you believe that you have a soul and think it to be true. then you have one. Easy as that.


----------



## Shred Revolution (May 16, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Shred Revolution said:
> ...


 If your brain and senses cannot reveal completely 100 % all things to be true or not, then you dont have the capacity to realize them to be true or not anyway. So yes, they are infallible to the extent that they are necessary to tell you what is true and what is not.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> you are assuming your brain and your senses are 100% infallible?


 In order for you to be an evolutionist you count on your senses to tell you whats true and whats false. Soo in which case since your allowing room for your senses not to be a 100% accurate, what you believe to be true can be false. In which case, which things in science are right...and how would you then be able to differentiate the two? After all your senses can be fallible.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> piranha45 said:
> 
> 
> > you are assuming your brain and your senses are 100% infallible?
> ...


 your encounters with God are presumed to be very short, sporadic. momentary incidents. The rest of life, being tangible and all, and being present 99.9% of the time for you Believers, can be generalized due to the timelength and frequency of your encounter with it.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > piranha45 said:
> ...


 There are a lot of things that can happen in your life that will be just as short as those moments with God and they are still tangible.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> piranha45 said:
> 
> 
> > Ms_Nattereri said:
> ...


general scientific proofs and other important matters of reasoning are nonetheless more enduring, as they are recountable and are recorded and verifiable through experimentation. 
Seeing god is a non-recountable momentary deal which has no verifiable proof to back it up once the encounter has ended.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

and for the record we still have God listed as a Belligerent Jerk, o ye of holy faith


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> general scientific proofs and other important matters of reasoning are nonetheless more enduring, as they are recountable and are recorded and verifiable through experimentation.
> Seeing god is a non-recountable momentary deal which has no verifiable proof to back it up once the encounter has ended.


 You say an encounter with God is only a one time thing. For some thats probably true, but how about the others? Some people have had more. These encounters, just like scientific ones, can be recorded and recounted. And if someone is present at the time with the person, it can also be verifiable.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> and for the record *we* still have God listed as a Belligerent Jerk, o ye of holy faith


 Speak for yourself


----------



## Shred Revolution (May 16, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> and for the record we still have God listed as a Belligerent Jerk, o ye of holy faith


thats because you dont know him. what are you really angry at ?


----------



## mmmike247 (Jul 22, 2003)

Hopefully we can find out after we die..........................................


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Man oh man, look how far this thread has come....








I guess discussions like these is like running around in circles: people have their own opinions and thoughts on this matter, and _for them_, it's the thruth. Trying to 'convert' people that think different (and this applies to both camps!) is like trying to kill an elephant with cotton balls: fruitless...
I do not belief in a god, and want to see scientific proof to believe in Creation (I can't, nor am willing to search for this, tho, because imo. there are more important things in life), so for me this is an easy answer. For people that do belief in god, it's an easy answer as well. So all we can do is listen to each others points of view, but argueing and saying that those that think differently are wrong, especially when done in a disrespectful manner. It's each to his/her own: respect that....


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

Shred... you sound just like joe satriani.. are you satriani or what? I wanna know!







What if joe satriani liked piranhas, would he be here?

I believe in a creator but i hate all this hardcore christian preaching i here about occurances like this.... According to a "Christian" (heard it on the radio). If someone lives in the middle of no where on some deserted island and has never heard of the bible or anything like.. then god has choosen that man damned already, because he will never know jesus christ. That is some B.S. I know of plenty of people who are not religious but have much better morals then these jesus pushers. The key is living a life you should be proud of. I dont conduct myself the way i do because im scared of going to hell... i do it because its the right thing to do. You dont see the atheist conducting suicide bombings do you? The holy land is more like the land of evil. If not for religions this world would be a much safer place.


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

hastatus said:


> Enjoy:
> 
> (A) Pan troglodytes, chimpanzee, modern
> (B) Australopithecus africanus, STS 5, 2.6 My
> ...


 thx frank my point exactly any questions?

toffee -win! lol


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> piranha45 said:
> 
> 
> > You are nitpicking too much. Yes, if you are drinking lemonade right now, then you're obviously drinking lemonade right now!
> ...


 u call it miracle i call it coincidence,or u were high lol


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> piranha45 said:
> 
> 
> > general scientific proofs and other important matters of reasoning are nonetheless more enduring, as they are recountable and are recorded and verifiable through experimentation.
> ...


 just like those people who have seen elvis and 2pac huh? u cant prove anything evolution ius proof u can believe all u want i respect that but u have to admit theres no proff it maybe a god i just dont have any proof frank explained the best chekc out his post with the pics


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

guys just face it...something must controln the universe. how would it of started without a higher being? from dust? how did dust start? there is no explanation but to habve faith in GOD the one and only


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

Heartless-Dealer said:


> guys just face it...something must controln the universe. how would it of started without a higher being? from dust? how did dust start? there is no explanation but to habve faith in GOD the one and only


 i control my own damn universe sunshine then again maybe there is a god how else can u exppalin j kidd staying with the nets when he couldve went to play with timmy? lol nets suck ass


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Heartless-Dealer said:


> guys just face it...something must controln the universe. how would it of started without a higher being? from dust? how did dust start? there is no explanation but to habve faith in GOD the one and only


 Just because its beyond YOUR (obviously limited) comprehension doesn't mean it can't make sense to the rest of us. Go read a 3rd grade science book if you want explanations.


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> Heartless-Dealer said:
> 
> 
> > guys just face it...something must controln the universe. how would it of started without a higher being? from dust? how did dust start? there is no explanation but to habve faith in GOD the one and only
> ...


 lol


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

hey thorough bred, do me a favor and go f*ck yourself. Nets suck ass? hmmm 2 time eastern conference champs in a row.... best point guard in the league...rising star powerforward kenyon martin...rising star small forward richard jerfferson... 2 of the greatest players of al time? Mutombo and mourning? riiiight


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

o and piranha45 go f*ck yourself too u kitten loving ****.


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

all of u think u can talk big behind a computer screen and start insulting people for no reason id liike to see u say that to my face over here. o and btw where u from? bitch


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

OH YA WELL ILL BUST A CAP IN YO ASS BIATCH AND BE SMOKIN BUD WHIL UR GURL CRYS OVER U DED ASS

WORD TO THE MOTHAFUCKA


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

nice dream country boy


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

no really i can do all that i seen it on tv alot


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

first of all how old are u...if u are older than 10 i will be damn surprised..second of all where are u from?


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Im 11 and I live in bangladesh, my daily diet consists of pigeon excrement and beetle larvae, yet still you have the nerve to insult me like this


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

na you are probobly an unimportant piece of sh*t in some hic-town still being breastfed by your 80 year old mother and her saggy ass tits.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

thats not a very nice thing to say


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)




----------

